# best free or cheap server 2012 anti virus???



## remixedcat (Aug 12, 2013)

as the thread title indicates...

I got two servers with a 40USD/node budget per endpoint 

Seems like Symantec and system center are the only cheap ones fully compatible with 2012. One other solution I found has a 10 node minimum for servers and that's 400 
bucks!

I think that was Kaspersky. 


And please... no flaming...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2013)

Id say kaspersky, but then i'm bias


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 12, 2013)

10 node minimum for Kaspersky business edition


----------



## Black.Raven (Aug 12, 2013)

I use symantec at home (norton internet security), a big company wich i had an internship, and now work for 2 weeks  uses F-Secure. Also my regular holiday-job company has a server and some clients, wich use Symantec.

Both those antiviruses blocked the hack that changed the dns records, where you could get a virus onto your computer. And at home; Havent had a virus ever. we use Norton internet security for years

So my opinion is that symantec and f-secure are both good, I dont have experience with other antiviruses at the moment, who could offer you a better deal in your situation.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 12, 2013)

Microsoft Security Essentials

Might not be the best, but it is free and decent...


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 12, 2013)

Anyone here use webroot?


----------



## Security12 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Server Security Matters*

Since I work in security, with Symantec, I thought I'd drop 2 cents in on this thread. When you're securing your servers I'd suggest considering the kind of data you're storing there when evaluating free vs. cheap vs premium protection. Just how important is that malware doesn't get in and if it does, could it spread anywhere else? In general, I'd probably steer clear of free options since they usually don't perform very well in our test environments. Good luck!


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 18, 2013)

are the servers running Windows Server or a normal version of Windows?

bcs u can get the Anti-virus and Internet security for like £8 (for the KIS) that works for 364~365days.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 18, 2013)

Windows Server 2012


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 18, 2013)

ino this is 8,07usd over ur budget remixedcat, but u can get "Kaspersky Small Office Security" right now for 48,07USD and u save $151.88 (76%) that i think it's a good bargain.

ino it's only for 5pc's and 1 server but it's a really good price.

Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004JQFSSU/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 18, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Thank you for the recommendation!



your welcome, i hope this deal is good enough for u, if u wanna use Kaspersky ^^


----------



## fasteddy2020 (Oct 3, 2013)

Forticlient is free and do what you need it too.  Tests well also.  Here is the download link.

hxxp://www.forticlient.com/


----------

